# Question about Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

What's the go with drivers with this thing since it's USB input/output?

Reason I ask is I have an external soundcard hooked in through firewire, and I use the propriety driver for it, and firewire soundcards are a bit fussy when it comes to drivers and devices. Does the headset have its own drivers? When I hook it in, what will windows display it as? I.e. in the little speaker icon at the bottom of the screen, will that display 2 devices? 

Thanks in advance! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

Also considering some Sennheiser PC320's. Which are analog, which = no fuss. I'm a fanboy of both brands, what would you go with?


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 15, 2012)

The G35 have it's own soundcard. If you have a decent audio interface already, why not get some proper headphones instead?

PC360 seems to be at the comparable price, so that is a good choice if you really want a headset and headset only.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> The G35 have it's own soundcard. If you have a decent audio interface already, why not get some proper headphones instead?



What is so 'unproper' about these?  Keep in mind I need a mic too.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What is so 'unproper' about these?  Keep in mind I need a mic too.



Nothing, just that your soundcard will be completely useless with G35. You are just wasting your sound setup in favour of the budget one in the G35.


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 15, 2012)

The DAC on the G35 is sub-par even against cheaper soundcards, any good audio interface will just trump them.

Mic + hifi headphones will get you a very good value and far more choices. PC360 should be considered if you insist on getting a fixed mic on a pair of headphones.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

Ra97oR said:


> PC360 seems to be at the comparable price, so that is a good choice if you really want a headset and headset only.



I'm not sure where you are from, but here the PC320 is $150, PC360 is a whopping $300 and the logitechs are $110



Fourstaff said:


> Nothing, just that your soundcard will be completely useless with G35. You are just wasting your sound setup in favour of the budget one in the G35.



The headset will only be used for gaming.


----------



## Ra97oR (Apr 15, 2012)

The G35 are £100 here and PC360 are £120 so dunno your pricing over down south.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> The headset will only be used for gaming.



Try to find some Steelseries headset (esp. Siberia V2 and the likes), they should offer quite good bang for buck (unless everything goes upside down in down under). 

Corsair HS series is also a cheap alternative.

Edit: the HS1500 is usb, so you want to avoid that too.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Try to find some Steelseries headset (esp. Siberia V2 and the likes), they should offer quite good bang for buck (unless everything goes upside down in down under).
> 
> Corsair HS series is also a cheap alternative.
> 
> Edit: the HS1500 is usb, so you want to avoid that too.



I actually just tried my friends Steelseries headset and it sounded like ass. I'm not sure if it was his soundcard or it was just a cheap model, I'll ask him what model it is.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 15, 2012)

the point is, any usb headset will be bypassing your sound card completely. if you want to make use of your nifty hardware, you want an analog connection like a standard 3.5mm headphone jack.

if you don't care, then get what you want. just know that your existing hardware is better than anything that will be included in a set of usb headphones.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2012)

Personally I would just get a headphone and then a desk mic or a clip on one, that setup offers the most bang for buck, and gives you much more choices.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 15, 2012)

I used to run the desktop MIC and a set of cans, and I tell ya, when you sit on em or in any way break em, it is handy to have separated units. As for the Logi G35, it has a software panel with a few options, some useful, some not so much (like voice changing). I just recently got a set of Corsair Vengeance 1500s and they are similar to what you are looking at, but I feel the Corsair has the edge on looks and software at a similar price. Never owned a good set of Senheisers, but from what I have used over the years, the Corsair 7.1 isn't all that bad.


----------

